# a weird question, have you ever eat your mantis food?



## Lalapink (Nov 2, 2019)

I bought some mealworm for my mantis. She's not interest in. but looking at those fat mealworm. I want to eat them. I know people eat mealworm as well. but most of the edible mealworm that sells at reputable shop only sell dried mealworm which don't have yummy juice anymore. I had think about to toast pet food mealworm to eat. but I am still worried about I will get sick. have you ever eat your mantis food and didn't get sick?


----------



## Synapze (Nov 2, 2019)

I am not endorsing the consumption of mealworms, but this looks like a tasty recipe. 

https://www.food.com/recipe/mealworm-fried-rice-449381


----------



## Jaywo (Nov 2, 2019)

I cook with Mealworms. They are good if you feed them carrots, apples and parsley for a few days before cooking, then freeze and wash them. I made the fried rice recipe. It was good. 

They taste like whatever you want them to, honestly.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 2, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> I cook with Mealworms. They are good if you feed them carrots, apples and parsley for a few days before cooking, then freeze and wash them. I made the fried rice recipe. It was good.
> 
> They taste like whatever you want them to, honestly.


WOW! I didn't know!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 3, 2019)

I would not eat store brought ones, they could have parasites, Start culturing your own or buy from some where  that sells them for human consumption.


----------



## Lalapink (Nov 3, 2019)

Jaywo said:


> I cook with Mealworms. They are good if you feed them carrots, apples and parsley for a few days before cooking, then freeze and wash them. I made the fried rice recipe. It was good.
> 
> They taste like whatever you want them to, honestly.


I gave up trying with the live one. a bit trouble. I bought some dried mealworm. going to fry it with garlic, chilly flake and chive.


----------



## Lalapink (Nov 3, 2019)

Synapze said:


> I am not endorsing the consumption of mealworms, but this looks like a tasty recipe.
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/mealworm-fried-rice-449381


this add crunchiness to rice. I remember when I was young. my grandfather make toast silkworm pupae for me to eat with rice.


----------



## Synapze (Nov 3, 2019)

I would eat it if someone else prepared it.


----------



## Budwing (Nov 5, 2019)

I ate meal worms, crickets and even a large cockroach at a fair once. These two guys that owned the stall were saying how world hunger could end if more people ate insects. Sounds like nonsense personally, but anyways.

The cockroach was disgusting. I bit into it and there was a crunch then I was spitting wings and legs out,  they were all dried out and pretty tasteless. I never kept insects at the time and I sure wouldn't have eaten crickets if I had known they were so smelly and dirty. 

The thought of parasites wouldn't put me off though as the cooking process will kill anything off. Cattle, sheep and game carry loads of parasites. The meat is fine once its cooked. 

I often eat snails and all types of shellfish found in and around my local  sea shores. which are just big bugs that live in the sea. never found the ones at the fair appetising,  but I could go for a bowl of that rice in picture right now.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 6, 2019)

Budwing said:


> I ate meal worms, crickets and even a large cockroach at a fair once. These two guys that owned the stall were saying how world hunger could end if more people ate insects. Sounds like nonsense personally, but anyways.


i was at a conferention wthere there was a stand where you could try eating insects too. The grasshoppers were already gone, but I tried some dried mealworms and  a cricket.

The mealworms were tasty. The cricket didn't has much taste really. I could see the cricket was the same species I was feeding to my mantids  You can quess was next topic was


----------



## Flanker (May 22, 2020)

Tried some dried mealworms that were labeled cooking grade one time at a friends house. Tasted kinda like cheez-its


----------

